# A question for all the disgruntled drivers



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.

Thoughts?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Wear a mask


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

This is the most original topic ever. Why has no one thought of this before?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ive been on this site for a few years now an have concluded that RS OP's by nature are complainers an crybabies. Hell Ive seen my gross drop from 300/day too 200/day overnight. After 6 years Ive learned complaining is a venting mechanism used by boober drivers. Being your own boss is the only perc.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> This is the most original topic ever. Why has no one thought of this before?


Up next, fake service dogs & pax who don't tip.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Soldiering said:


> Ive been on this site for a few years now an have concluded that RS OP's by nature are complainers an crybabies. Hell Ive seen my gross drop from 300/day too 200/day overnight. After 6 years Ive learned complaining is a venting mechanism used by boober drivers. Being your own boss is the only perc.


We all like to vent, but I think constantly crying is not venting. I’ll never understand why they stay in this game. I know for some, myself including it’s making your own hours. But if I get to the point I can’t pay my bills, bye Uber.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Super simple answer. Don't want a rigid schedule and don't want to have a slavemaster boss to answer to.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

People will complain if you give them a $1m dollars. They will have to pay taxes on it and be pissed. 

This is the way.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> People will complain if you give them a $1m dollars. They will have to pay taxes on it and be pissed.
> 
> This is the way.


Good luck forcing me to pay taxes after I've fled Amhellrica I'm livin it up in Buenos Aires.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Most Uber drivers are not able to easily get another job that is better.

Perhaps I have a mild form of mental illness that makes it nearly impossible to pass a job interview or enjoy a supervisor breathing down my neck and degrading me all day long.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SlikkRikk said:


> Good luck forcing me to pay taxes after I've fled Amhellrica I'm livin it up in Buenos Aires.


Unless you plan on staying there the rest of your life you're going to have to pay taxes on it sooner or later if you come back to the United States. That kind of money transferred to an individual is reported to the IRS.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> We all like to vent, but I think constantly crying is not venting. I’ll never understand why they stay in this game. I know for some, myself including it’s making your own hours. But if I get to the point I can’t pay my bills, bye Uber.


I used uber as MY tool.
They didn't use me ... much.
I got the better of the deal for sure.

I knew when I started that this wasn't going to be a career, or even a long term job.
I paid some bills. I met a lot of people who could further ... ME.
Uber couldn't do that.

Soon as I was done with them, I dropped them like a used rubber.
~ plop ~

I didn't make the relationship rules with uber - they did. I just played by their rules.
Some here say I cheated. Maybe. But they started it.

.


.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Unless you plan on staying there the rest of your life you're going to have to pay taxes on it sooner or later if you come back to the United States. That kind of money transferred to an individual is reported to the IRS.


Why the frick would I ever want to come back to the Divided Shtates?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Unless you plan on staying there the rest of your life you're going to have to pay taxes on it sooner or later if you come back to the United States. That kind of money transferred to an individual is reported to the IRS.


 He will just have to be careful about visiting any place with an extradition treaty.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Good point. It's like the people who complain about living in the US. They ***** and moan but rarely do anything to change it. They're also usually ignorant of what it's like to live in another country. I don't want to change the subject onto that but it's sort of the same thing. RS drivers often complaint but don't do anything about it (i.e. getting another job or gig) or don't realize the benefits. 

It's all perception. And attitude. The same ones who complain here would likely complain at any other job as well.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> He will just have to be careful about visiting any place with an extradition treaty.


Would the IRS really do all that for $250K?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Good point. It's like the people who complain about living in the US. They *** and moan but rarely do anything to change it. They're also usually ignorant of what it's like to live in another country. I don't want to change the subject onto that but it's sort of the same thing. RS drivers often complaint but don't do anything about it (i.e. getting another job or gig) or don't realize the benefits.
> 
> It's all perception. And attitude. The same ones who complain here would likely complain at any other job as well.


Name a job other than a fluffer or a suntan oil applier for playboy magazine that people don't complain about?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SlikkRikk said:


> Would the IRS really do all that for $250K?


They can get interest and fines as well. Plus they want to discourage other people from evading taxes.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


*^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

🤓 🤓 🤓 *


----------



## Shayanz (Oct 8, 2021)

There no better jobs on market then Uber next better job it’s CDL driver
Jobs you been talking about are senseless, that’s the reason why people quit dose jobs that bad , nobody want to work 5 day 8 to 5 for 25/hrs - tax 780 if you rent a car to get to the job - 200 = 580 $ for 5 full days it’s bullshit job , Uber sucks to but I better being driving 2,1/2 -2 days to make same money then working as a cashier and listen to all dose Karen’s , simple like that , if somebody know any other job who will pay 1500-2000 per week please let me know , it’s not about people crying it’s about nobody gonna works for peanuts


----------



## ted.coombs.ii (Dec 13, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


I agree 100 percent, it is hard to understand with so many jobs in all markets going begging for people to fill them.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ted.coombs.ii said:


> I agree 100 percent, it is hard to understand with so many jobs in all markets going begging for people to fill them.


They don't want to work. A year of free money has ruined the working force.

Min wage $15....but we want $20

Do i need to explain more then that?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ted.coombs.ii said:


> I agree 100 percent, it is hard to understand with so many jobs in all markets going begging for people to fill them.


Only jobs that pay less than Uber. The jobs are short for a reason.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ted.coombs.ii said:


> I agree 100 percent, it is hard to understand with so many jobs in all markets going begging for people to fill them.


Yes, its hard to understand why someone would not want a job that is customer facing in person, not work from home, with the risk of getting one of the many variants of Covid 19 and possibly dying or ending up with long haul symptons (if they survive the initial Covid 19 infection). *All of this for a measly $15/hr or $30K /year.*


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So if I reply, does that make me Disgruntled ?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Everything is a gamble. Getting a real job means you pay heavy taxes. Always seems like they let you go the second they don't need you even if you stepped up when they needed you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> This job isn’t for everyone


W2 jobs are also not for every RS driver either for this or that reason, right?


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> They don't want to work. A year of free money has ruined the working force.


 Do you really believe this?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

So let me make a post whining about whiners, that will teach them.

I agree though, people should just stop driving but that doesn't exempt Uber from being flamed to kingdom come in these forums, we know them better than the gov or anyone else cause we dealt with them on a daily basis.

Hell, I come talk shit here and I don't even drive, talking shit about Uber has become a hobby of mine, I do see however... what you are trying to do, you want people to stop talking about dear Uber because they are still driving, how about you just let them talk what they want to talk and tell them to quit, that way new drivers who start, come here and see what awaits them in the future, these forums are more of a warning than a complaint center. This forum is one of the main reasons they have no drivers (you should feel happy because thanks to that you are being paid more), from warnings about the petri dish they drive and covid, to how Uber takes more than 50% of the fares or charges surges and it doesnt share them with the driver.

Whining about whiners gets you nowhere, we talked smack about uber before you knew what Uber was.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SlikkRikk said:


> Do you really believe this?


I see it every day. So ya statement is true.

Passes back the microphone.....


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it


This is the answer. A true playa can adapt, overcome, and thrive. Example, my income went down 6% in 2020 from the year before. In a global pandemic. And 2021 it was 48% higher than ever. Gotta be a hustler to hustle. I think it's an ability that you either have, or don't. Everyone knows people who can make it no matter what the adversity, and everyone knows people that stop in their tracks at a minor problem. OVERCOME and ADAPT and if you can't, get something more predictable or mundane. Driving an uber trip is easy as pie. Maximizing income, expenses, vehicle choice, timing and location, are a very complex thought process in order to truly thrive with this situation. Why cry? Something goes wrong? I go out and earn MORE.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> This is the most original topic ever. Why has no one thought of this before?




YAWN. The same old high horse preaching from another know it all .




W00dbutcher said:


> People will complain if you give them a $1m dollars. They will have to pay taxes on it and be pissed.


of course. After you pay taxes, you only got $250K. I want my whole million.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

The Entomologist said:


> So let me make a post whining about whiners, that will teach them.
> 
> I agree though, people should just stop driving but that doesn't exempt Uber from being flamed to kingdom come in these forums, we know them better than the gov or anyone else cause we dealt with them on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


I’ve been involved in ground transportation for over 20 years. I knew more about Uber than anyone here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> of course. After you pay taxes, you only got $250K. I want my whole million.


See.... I rest my case. Lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I’ve been involved in ground transportation for over 20 years. I knew more about Uber than anyone here.


Ian? 

Is that you?


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ian?
> 
> Is that you?


Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> See.... I rest my case. Lol


So what are you complaining about? You don't want your whole million?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> So what are you complaining about? You don't want your whole million?


I didn't have the million in the first place.. So no i wouldn't complain about free money.

Beside, your still going to pay taxes etc. So neither will you when its said and done.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I didn't have the million in the first place.. So no i wouldn't complain about free money.


I ain't had none, neither, but that don't mean I don't want my whole million. They gave the million to me, not the govt.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I ain't had none, neither, but that don't mean I don't want my whole million. They gave the million to me, not the govt.


You can go live with @SlikkRikk. Government is not going to let you get away without paying taxes on earned income on most definitely reported 1m.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> You can go live with @SlikkRikk. Government is not going to let you get away without paying taxes on earned income on most definitely reported 1m.


I ain't never said the govt was going to let me get away with it. You seem to think I got to like paying taxes. You'd make a good Democrat. Maybe you should go sign up.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I ain't never said the govt was going to let me get away with it. You seem to think I got to like paying taxes. You'd make a good Democrat. Maybe you should go sign up.


Earned income..... Doesn't matter what ya think, Democrat or republican....


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Earned income..... Doesn't matter what ya think, Democrat or republican....


Didjoo phlunk 3rd gr.? I already said I know you got to pay taxes. Y do U think I got to like it? The Democrats want to make it a law you got to like it, but that ain't happint yet.

I don't like paying taxes b|c the govt wastes the money & they take too much.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Didjoo phlunk 3rd gr.? I already said I know you got to pay taxes. Y do U think I got to like it? The Democrats want to make it a law you got to like it, but that ain't happint yet.
> 
> I don't like paying taxes b|c the govt wastes the money & they take too much.


Not liking something requires thinking....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> fluffer


You speak from past and/or current experience?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You speak from past and/or current experience?


Movie quote from Swordfish.

Stanley: What are you still doing here? Look, I'm beginning to lose my sense of humor about all this.

Ginger: Ok, then I'll cut to the chase. If you want a chance in hell at getting your daughter back you better listen up. Unless of course, you want to stay here, in this loser existence, while your daughter grows up to be a fluffer in her new daddy's videos.

Stanley: Do me the courtesy of not confusing your own childhood with my daughter's.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


The only reason is Uber and Lyft cut the commission rate.
Not Only Uber and Lyft drivers but also you will see all of independent contractors (including all franchises from all kind of work, foods, constructions, every where) are complaining about their franchisors and hate them. 
Reasons behind this is Franchisors added new rules and regulations, tiding with more changes, and cutting pays after independent contractors took the businesses to operate.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You seem to think I got to like paying taxes.


Just like I told my wifey on our wedding night: "You don't gotta like it -- you just gotta do it."

* For you fem-nazi's out there about to jump me, our discussion was how much starch I like in my dress shirts when she irons them. Gotta get THAT stuff settled EARLY in a marriage.

.

.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Just like I told my wifey on our wedding night: "You don't gotta like it -- you just gotta do it."
> 
> .


😐


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Just like I told my wifey on our wedding night: "You don't gotta like it -- you just gotta do it."
> 
> .


I wonder what did you do after saying. 😄😄
Handcuff? Hand Bondage ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I wonder what did you do after saying. 😄😄
> Handcuff? Hand Bondage ?


We had been living together for three years at that point.
I think I went to sleep.

.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Just like I told my wifey on our wedding night: "You don't gotta like it -- you just gotta do it."
> 
> * For you fem-nazi's out there about to jump me, our discussion was how much starch I like in my dress shirts when she irons them. Gotta get THAT stuff settled EARLY in a marriage.
> 
> ...


Talk about a homerun over the left field fence.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Name a job other than a fluffer or a suntan oil applier for playboy magazine that people don't complain about?


Victoria Secret bra measurer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh goodness! _WHERE_ have I seen a topic similar to this one previously?





















ScoobyDooFan said:


> I’ve been involved in ground transportation for over 20 years. I knew more about Uber than _anyone here_.


 (emphasis mine)


.................not quite.........................................


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> I see it every day. So ya statement is true.
> 
> Passes back the microphone.....


You mean... bums? Bums have always existed, buddy. No mic for you. I'm keeping it. it doesn't want to lose IQ points.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

A


ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


There's a severe shortage of School Bus drivers that some states governor's called in National Guard to drive the kids to school. School bus drivers are making $50,000 a year on average with $2,000 to $3,000 sign on bonuses.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Most Uber drivers are not able to easily get another job that is better.
> 
> Perhaps I have a mild form of mental illness that makes it nearly impossible to pass a job interview or enjoy a supervisor breathing down my neck and degrading me all day long.


A lot of jobs have Micromanagement annoyances. And Karens for managers. And some drivers mch are dyslexic haha.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> There's a severe shortage of School Bus drivers


The D.C. Public Schools have hit up the cab companies for drivers. The District will pay for your training and CDL. They have not gotten many takers. People do not want to deal with the "little angels". I declined it. I made up some excuse that I could not adhere to a schedule.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> A
> 
> There's a severe shortage of School Bus drivers that some states governor's called in National Guard to drive the kids to school. School bus drivers are making $50,000 a year on average with $2,000 to $3,000 sign on bonuses.


 $50j is probably the exception not the norm. In NJ they are paying up to $25 an hour, but it’s part time, 30 hours a week max. Some districts less. And they have a very high standard in NJ for school bus drivers. If you have more than a couple of speeding tickets, even if they are 20 years old, you may not qualify. It’s not worth dealing with someone else’s kids. I make over $50k with Uber, granted I do work 60 hours a week average, but it’s an easy 60 hours when you have no boss.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> $50j is probably the exception not the norm. In NJ they are paying up to $25 an hour, but it’s part time, 30 hours a week max. Some districts less. And they have a very high standard in NJ for school bus drivers. If you have more than a couple of speeding tickets, even if they are 20 years old, you may not qualify. It’s not worth dealing with someone else’s kids. I make over $50k with Uber, granted I do work 60 hours a week average, but it’s an easy 60 hours when you have no boss.


Pax are your boss. Paxholes too. Karen pax three


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The D.C. Public Schools have hit up the cab companies for drivers. The District will pay for your training and CDL. They have not gotten many takers. People do not want to deal with the "little angels". I declined it. I made up some excuse that I could not adhere to a schedule.


No. Hard no.

1: Gotta pass a piss test. Kid falls down and scapes their leg, they piss test the driver.
2: Got to deal with those lil bastids _without drugs?_

Doesn't matter what it pays. It's not worth it.

I would end up front page headlines. 

Berserk bus driver nightmare​AP: Redding California An ex-uber driver who cheated on his piss test went crazy yesterday morning and lined up all the kids on his bus for a spanking. He was smoking a joint when the police arrived at his crib to arrest him. 
His outrageous postings on UPdotnet are being reviewed to try to get a clue as to what his major malfunction is. The children involved refuse to comment saying only, "I'm sorry. I'll be good. I promise."
The teachers at the school have started a fund for his defense, and medicinal needs which run about $100 per oz.

.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

so it is a problem with paxes' poor upbringing. would you still drive for uber/lyft at this rate if these paxes enter your car just saying "hello", dont speak a single word throughout the ride, say "goodby" when exiting and dont slam your door? imagine all the backseat driving, humble bragging of their money, sexcapedes, big cars, big houses are no more. would you still drive for uber/yft?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tucsongoober69 said:


> so it is a problem with paxes' poor upbringing. would you still drive for uber/lyft at this rate if these paxes enter your car just saying "hello", dont speak a single word throughout the ride, say "goodby" when exiting and dont slam your door? imagine all the backseat driving, humble bragging of their money, sexcapedes, big cars, big houses are no more. would you still drive for uber/yft?


You missed ONE more item: "Dropped a $20 bill on the front seat next to you as they left."


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> medicinal needs which run about $100 per oz.


$100 a zip? I coulda used your plug back when!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

tucsongoober69 said:


> . would you still drive for uber/lyft at this rate if these paxes enter your car just saying "hello", dont speak a single word throughout the ride, say "goodby" when exiting and dont slam your door? imagine all the backseat driving, humble bragging of their money, sexcapedes, big cars, big houses are no more. would you still drive for uber/yft?



Yup


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SlikkRikk said:


> $100 a zip? I coulda used your plug back when!


Where I live it's not expensive.
I used to get offered nugs all the time as a tip.
I'd try to talk them out of it, but if they insisted, usually I'd just drop it out the window later. I get top shelf for almost nothing.
We knee deep in the chit here. 

.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Pax are your boss. Paxholes too. Karen pax three


Pax are not my boss. I can kick a Karen out of the car anytime I want. I’ve had to do this a couple of times with male Karens. Pax are temporary, don’t like one, give them 1-3 stars, you’ll never see them again. In my close to 3 months experience, around 1% are paxholes.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Pax are not my boss. I can kick a Karen out of the car anytime I want. I’ve had to do this a couple of times with male Karens. Pax are temporary, don’t like one, give them 1-3 stars, you’ll never see them again. In my close to 3 months experience, around 1% are paxholes.


They send a complaint into Uber and Uber keeps track and mentions the RAINN crap.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Pax are not my boss. I can kick a Karen out of the car anytime I want.


That's called "quitting the job".
Pax is the boss that hired you. You told your boss to shove it.
Pax is your boss, your master.
Uber is your pimp.

You just gotta buy your own kneepads.

.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> That's called "quitting the job".
> Pax is the boss that hired you. You told your boss to shove it.
> Pax is your boss, your master.
> Uber is your pimp.
> ...


If Uber is my pimp, the pax is my trick, if Karen is hot, I’ll service her, but I don’t do dudes, unless they tip well


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> If Uber is my pimp, the pax is my trick, if Karen is hot, I’ll service her, but I don’t do dudes, unless they tip well


A hot Karen doesn't need to pay for it.
She's sitting on a gold mine.

if you turn down too many dudes, you'll get hate email from your pimp.



/


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> A hot Karen doesn't need to pay for it.
> She's sitting on a gold mine.
> 
> if you turn down too many dudes, you'll get hate email from your pimp.
> ...


This is so true. once I get the warning from pimp daddy Uber I give the dudes hand relief, got to get them 5 stars.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?



Others have different answers, here's mine: I HATE the company. They are thieves. They demoralize and degrade the drivers while letting the pax get away with anything. A driver can be deactivated for any lie a pax can make, and the driver has no recourse. Just like that, whatever bills you have to pay next week, tough luck, bc your income is gone. But I kept driving bc I could start/stop/work/not work whenever I wanted, work more hours to make $ for some bill due. Take many days off, then work 10 in a row to pay the rent. There is so much flexibility in that job that drivers take the punishment. I quit last week at 17,300 rides in 3 yrs. (I had previously quit for 18 months after giving 14,000 rides in 2.5 yrs., then restarted in a new city after moving north, and did 3,000 rides since June 2021.)

I now have a WONDERFUL job delivering on-demand for a company paying $1 a mile. Surgical tools for tomorrow's surgery, small airplane parts, plasma, all kinds of small boxes each day. 99% highway miles, so relaxing, professional nice ppl at dispatch, easy job. Respect. Same $$ as Lyft, roughly $1200 p/week. Same # of hours overall. BUT IT'S SECURE, I'm given RESPECT, and I don't have to worry about some lying pos pax. But I have to be available each day, RELIABLY, for this company, though I can take off whenever I want. But if I'm not reliably available, they won't give me so many of these orders. I'm here for the $$. So now I can't sleep til noon, skip work if I don't feel like it.

THAT's why the drivers do it. For the $$. Maybe to chat. Definitely for the flexibility. But between the s&*t the company does, and the s&*t the pax does, it drives us insane, eats away at us, makes us feel powerless and full of rage. You'll feel that way some day, when a lying pax wants to get out of paying a $10 surge and says you did something and the ride sucked and they want a refund. Just wait. I was spit on by a teen with a baby hidden under her jacket bc I said she had to have a car seat. Had a guy at 4 am on crutches at thr ATM. Asked what happened. Hurt his knee when he fell running from the cops who were shooting at him that morning in Baltimore. (we were in DC. It was "IRIS's" account, prob his grandma's acct and he was in hiding now.) 2 am and picked up a guy from a bar where the cops had him but let him leave...on our way to another bar out in the burbs, said "Stop now". Thought he had to throw up. Gets out AND TRIES TO SIT UP FRONT WITH ME, bc he wanted "to chill with me". I'm female. Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

losiglow said:


> Good point. It's like the people who complain about living in the US. They *** and moan but rarely do anything to change it. They're also usually ignorant of what it's like to live in another country. I don't want to change the subject onto that but it's sort of the same thing. RS drivers often complaint but don't do anything about it (i.e. getting another job or gig) or don't realize the benefits.
> 
> It's all perception. And attitude. The same ones who complain here would likely complain at any other job as well.



Adamantly disagree. Took me 4 yrs to find something similar with the flexibility and pay, but not the AWFUL elements inherent in the job and with the company. 4 yrs.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The worst of times... said:


> ey demoralize and degrade the drivers while letting the pax get away with anything.


huh and to think it is a 'gig'. Easy to onboard, easy to leave. Unlike a high(er) paying W2 job that one needs to keep a roof over their heads...not so easy to leave (and still pay the bills). 

When the complaints about a gig become higher than the perceived benefits you leave....just like you did and landed a 'better' gig. Congrats.


----------



## ksola (Jan 8, 2022)

I hear you all my friends. But in all fairness Uber does charge a lot on riders app and on drivers app it shows something totally different. It's a Like double dipping guys.....


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

The worst of times... said:


> Others have different answers, here's mine: I HATE the company. They are thieves. They demoralize and degrade the drivers while letting the pax get away with anything. A driver can be deactivated for any lie a pax can make, and the driver has no recourse. Just like that, whatever bills you have to pay next week, tough luck, bc your income is gone. But I kept driving bc I could start/stop/work/not work whenever I wanted, work more hours to make $ for some bill due. Take many days off, then work 10 in a row to pay the rent. There is so much flexibility in that job that drivers take the punishment. I quit last week at 17,300 rides in 3 yrs. (I had previously quit for 18 months after giving 14,000 rides in 2.5 yrs., then restarted in a new city after moving north, and did 3,000 rides since June 2021.)
> 
> I now have a WONDERFUL job delivering on-demand for a company paying $1 a mile. Surgical tools for tomorrow's surgery, small airplane parts, plasma, all kinds of small boxes each day. 99% highway miles, so relaxing, professional nice ppl at dispatch, easy job. Respect. Same $$ as Lyft, roughly $1200 p/week. Same # of hours overall. BUT IT'S SECURE, I'm given RESPECT, and I don't have to worry about some lying pos pax. But I have to be available each day, RELIABLY, for this company, though I can take off whenever I want. But if I'm not reliably available, they won't give me so many of these orders. I'm here for the $$. So now I can't sleep til noon, skip work if I don't feel like it.
> 
> THAT's why the drivers do it. For the $$. Maybe to chat. Definitely for the flexibility. But between the s&*t the company does, and the s&*t the pax does, it drives us insane, eats away at us, makes us feel powerless and full of rage. You'll feel that way some day, when a lying pax wants to get out of paying a $10 surge and says you did something and the ride sucked and they want a refund. Just wait. I was spit on by a teen with a baby hidden under her jacket bc I said she had to have a car seat. Had a guy at 4 am on crutches at thr ATM. Asked what happened. Hurt his knee when he fell running from the cops who were shooting at him that morning in Baltimore. (we were in DC. It was "IRIS's" account, prob his grandma's acct and he was in hiding now.) 2 am and picked up a guy from a bar where the cops had him but let him leave...on our way to another bar out in the burbs, said "Stop now". Thought he had to throw up. Gets out AND TRIES TO SIT UP FRONT WITH ME, bc he wanted "to chill with me". I'm female. Etc, etc, etc.


I’m glad you found a better gig. This gig is definitely not for everyone, Ives had my share of problem passengers, but nothing like you’ve described. Call me lucky, or maybe its the areas I drive in, but I do pick up in hoods all over NJ. I try to not stay out past midnight, and will cancel trips where the pickup is a bar after a certain time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ksola said:


> I hear you all my friends. But in all fairness Uber does charge a lot on riders app and on drivers app it shows something totally different. It's a Like double dipping guys.....


I have been a broker for years.
I have represent sellers who want to sell, and buyers who want to buy.
I made a good living on it for years.

There are brokers who work in mortgage, coffee futures, stocks, gold and silver, oil ... we all do the same thing. Sell or buy for clients and make a commission. Uber is a broker.

I make money on the spread. I charge BOTH SIDES a fee, a commission. And, I charge as much as I can get away with. I charge what both sides agree to pay. Did you agree to the deal with Uber? If you don't like the deal, are they forcing you to stick with it?

Is that immoral? Unfair? Why? Because they're making more money than you? Because they smarter than you?

BTW: I hate the word "fair". It is a four letter word that begins with F. Shouldn't be used in front of children. There is NOTHING FAIR ABOUT THIS WORLD. Don't whine about 'thats not faaaaaaiiirrrr.' 

I have had clients tell me that I charge too much, not worth it. Can do it themselves. Fine. Bye. Have a nice life and good luck.

RESOLVED


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I’m glad you found a better gig. This gig is definitely not for everyone, Ives had my share of problem passengers, but nothing like you’ve described. Call me lucky, or maybe its the areas I drive in, but I do pick up in hoods all over NJ. I try to not stay out past midnight, and will cancel trips where the pickup is a bar after a certain time.



I drove overnight. Started around 8-9 pm. I'm a real night owl. In DC, trash no matter where you drove, just worse in some areas, which I avoided. In Philly, they are animals. I didn't tolerate breaking the rules (like no car seats, or not wearing seatbelts or not confirming your destination). They didn't like that. I'd be all chatty once we got that out of the way. I had a perfect 5.0 rating with all those rides. Still didn't matter in the end. And it was dangerous. 6 drivers shot in just 6 months in Philly. The ppl there are animals. I live in the burbs. So happy to be done that phase. I had quit twice previously. This time there is no going back. I'm so glad.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ksola said:


> I hear you all my friends. But in all fairness Uber does charge a lot on riders app and on drivers app it shows something totally different. It's a Like double dipping guys.....


It has gotten to the point where Uber/Lyft are not that much less than a cab. In some cases, it is more on Uber/Lyft. Short to mediocre trips, even on base rates, the cab is less expensive. It is only on the longer trips that Uber/Lyft cost significantly less. If, however, there is even a mild surge, that changes. The short and mediocre trips on Uber Lyft become more expensive. Some of the twenty to thirty minute jobs are about the same on both. The longer trips are still less on Uber/Lyft, but not that much less than a cab When the surge is 1,5-1,7, it is about the same as a cab even on the longer trips. For the less than longer, the cab is less expensive. One the surge hits 1,9, the cab is less expensive on all trips.,

The customers seem to think that we get most of the money that they pay to Uber/Lyft. Time was that this was true: We got eighty/seventy five; they got twenty/twenty five. We also got the multiplier on surge. As both companies were losing money, they had to figure out a way to put more money in their pockets. Instead of doing this according to the dictates of Capitalism 101, which would be make the customer pay more, they decided to employ a practice that I call "Corporate Socialism": they took it out of the drivers' hides. First, we had the overt pay cuts. When the grumbling got too loud, they had to come up with disguised, "creative" pay cuts. Charlotte Surge was one of those "creative" pay cuts. The companies still charge the customer a multiplier, but pay the driver a much smaller portion in the form of a flat payment.

Ol' "Iron Maggie" was correct: socialism is grand until you run out of everyone else's money. This applies to Corporate Socialism, as well. Uber/Lyft have cut out pay as much as they can and are running out of creative pay cuts. Now, they must practice a half-[donkey]ed form of Capitalism 101 and begin to make the customer bear more of the cost of doing business. Both have done this in the form of increased charges to the customers. None of this increase has gone, or ever will go, to the drivers.

Uber, especially, but Lyft, also, have made it quite clear to the drivers that the only changes to their pay that EVER will be made is in a downward direction. I am, however, guessing that the special departments at both companies where the personnel are paid to stay up nights thinking of new ways to take money from drivers are not long for this world. Even Uber and Lyft MUSt know that the pay is far below what really is necessary. The only way to make this work is through bonuses and dishonesty.

Taxis are coming back in some markets. Some markets, such as mine, even have taxi summoning applications. Uber even offers taxis in my market.




The worst of times... said:


> In DC, trash no matter where you drove, just worse in some areas, which I avoided.



Even in the supposed "better" neighourhoods in Washington, you get trouble:

The Second Assistant Coffee Gopher who thinks that he is the Senator, himself.

Drunken brolinskis who are loud, want to stop at Chipotle and every one of them expects to be permitted to eat his loaded burrito in your car.

Drunken women who want to dump their blind drunk friend in your car all by herself.

Busybody do-gooders and Social Justice Warriors who want you to take on a street person who changes his destination fifteen times and STILL will not get out of your car at the fifteenth destination change.

Domestics at the Georgetown Safeway or McClean Gardens Giant with a packed cart who expect you to load fifty grocery bags while they stand there and watch then schlepp all of them to the front door once you arrive at their employer's house in Wesley Heights, Cathedral Heights, Woodley Park or South Spring Valley. You do all of this while they watch and for ZERO tip. At least they can not pocket the tip, as they did in the old cash and Zone days. Back then, the employer sent them to the grocery store with cash for the cab ride both ways. They knew the fare, as we had zones, not meters, so they gave the domestic enough for the fare both ways and a tip. The domestic flatted the driver and pocketed the tip. It was the same when they sent the domestic home at the end of the day. Now, the employer sends the domestic home on Uber Pool or Lyft Shared, although that is suspended, so they have to do regular Lyft or UberX. Still, no longer do the domestics get to pocket the tip. Still, the driver does not get the tip, as hardly anyone tips, but, at least the domestic is not stealing it.

Almost EVERYONE keeps you waiting.

People from places where the culture is that those who provide services are in the "untouchable" caste. As you would be an "untouchable" in their culture, they treat you like one, even though they know damned good and well that we do not subscribe to that here. I do not know how many people I have had to inform that for the five dollars and change that Uber is paying me for the job, I am NOT their valet.

People who want to dump their "problems" on you. This can be the hospital or other medical facility that is dumping an indigent patient on you. It can be a hotel that is dumping a street person on you. It can be a bar or restaurant that is dumping an obnoxious drunk on you. They used to do this to cab drivers all the time. Now they do it to Uber/Lyft drivers. I stopped taking on these "problems" at cab rates. I am not about to take them on at 1979 cab rates. When I was a dispatcher, if it were a bar or restaurant that gave us many calls and actually did try to hold the customers for us, I would help them out with an obnoxious drunk. In most cases, however, it was simply a case of dumping. I used to take particular delight as both a driver and dispatcher in telling some rotten hotel doorman to take his "problem", call one of his payola buddies, put the "problem" into his cab AND charge him ten dollars for the "privilege". Hotel doormen here have long been crooked. They sell the best trips. 

This is merely a few. I could keep typing.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has gotten to the point where Uber/Lyft are not that much less than a cab. In some cases, it is more on Uber/Lyft. Short to mediocre trips, even on base rates, the cab is less expensive. It is only on the longer trips that Uber/Lyft cost significantly less. If, however, there is even a mild surge, that changes. The short and mediocre trips on Uber Lyft become more expensive. Some of the twenty to thirty minute jobs are about the same on both. The longer trips are still less on Uber/Lyft, but not that much less than a cab When the surge is 1,5-1,7, it is about the same as a cab even on the longer trips. For the less than longer, the cab is less expensive. One the surge hits 1,9, the cab is less expensive on all trips.,
> 
> The customers seem to think that we get most of the money that they pay to Uber/Lyft. Time was that this was true: We got eighty/seventy five; they got twenty/twenty five. We also got the multiplier on surge. As both companies were losing money, they had to figure out a way to put more money in their pockets. Instead of doing this according to the dictates of Capitalism 101, which would be make the customer pay more, they decided to employ a practice that I call "Corporate Socialism": they took it out of the drivers' hides. First, we had the overt pay cuts. When the grumbling got too loud, they had to come up with disguised, "creative" pay cuts. Charlotte Surge was one of those "creative" pay cuts. The companies still charge the customer a multiplier, but pay the driver a much smaller portion in the form of a flat payment.
> 
> ...



Everything you stated about DC is ONE HUNDRED PERCENT ACCURATE. I eventually hated every minute of every day that I drove, but had bills, so I had to go on doing it for quite awhile. I am sooooooooo happy to be done it forever. SO happy. I seriously had PTSD for several months after I stopped driving those .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The worst of times... said:


> Everything you stated about DC is ONE HUNDRED PERCENT ACCURATE.


I have been driving them for years. They are even worse as Uber/Lyft customers than they were as cab customers. What is funny is that since Uber/Lyft, the cab customers are much nicer to us in the cabs.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have been driving them for years. They are even worse as Uber/Lyft customers than they were as cab customers. What is funny is that since Uber/Lyft, the cab customers are much nicer to us in the cabs.


I found that the Lyft passengers were all educated, nice young professionals in the beginning, whereas the ghetto trash used Uber like it was the family car, riding from DC to Baltimore to check on a family member, drop off something, etc...I drove to Balt almost daily for Uber, often bringing them right back to DC..Then everyone who got kicked off Uber for doing sh*t to the driver went to Lyft. So Lyft's riders then became the most disgusting, rudes on the planet, bc they were all the Uber rejects.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The worst of times... said:


> I found that the Lyft passengers were all educated, nice young professionals in the beginning, whereas the ghetto trash used Uber



I was a late sign on to Lyft (March, 2016). One thing that I noticed about Lyft customers almost immediately was that they *LOVE* to eat in the car. It made no difference what social, ethnic, educational, professional background that they had. They absolutely_, positively_ *HAD* to eat in the car. While both companies penalise you when you stand up for yourself, Lyft is far worse. I got more nastygrams from Gr*yft* over customer complaints which were nothing more than retaliation for my refusal to let them eat in the car.

What makes it worse is that passengers who want to eat in the car NEVER tip.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was a late sign on to Lyft (March, 2016). One thing that I noticed about Lyft customers almost immediately was that they *LOVE* to eat in the car. It made no difference what social, ethnic, educational, professional background that they had. They absolutely_, positively_ *HAD* to eat in the car. While both companies penalise you when you stand up for yourself, Lyft is far worse. I got more nastygrams from Gr*yft* over customer complaints which were nothing more than retaliation for my refusal to let them eat in the car.
> 
> What makes it worse is that passengers who want to eat in the car NEVER tip.


If they make a mess, no matter how small, make a claim for a cleaning fee. You just need to take pictures, if they are going to be assholes, make them pay for it.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


I only complain about the app because it truly does suck, but if I hustle I can clear about four bills a day, and I ain’t making that saying “ welcome to McDonald’s or Walmart “…


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was a late sign on to Lyft (March, 2016). One thing that I noticed about Lyft customers almost immediately was that they *LOVE* to eat in the car. It made no difference what social, ethnic, educational, professional background that they had. They absolutely_, positively_ *HAD* to eat in the car. While both companies penalise you when you stand up for yourself, Lyft is far worse. I got more nastygrams from Gr*yft* over customer complaints which were nothing more than retaliation for my refusal to let them eat in the car.
> 
> What makes it worse is that passengers who want to eat in the car NEVER tip.



Yep. Privileged little pr*cks or ghetto trash. The ones in the very beginning must have bought cars, bc I rarely got anyone decent after the 1st yr or so.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> If they make a mess, no matter how small, make a claim for a cleaning fee. You just need to take pictures, if they are going to be ******, make them pay for it.


Lyft always was the more stingy of the two on clean-up charges. Most of the time, they give nothing. At one point Lyft was requiring a receipt for _everything_. Uber, on the other hand, would give you forty bananas for sometimes even crumbs from the potato chips or sesame seeds from the burger buns.

This weekend past, I even got forty bananas from them for a mess that a dog made, and it was Uber *PET.* The mess was FAR beyond what was normal or anyone would expect. It _had_ to be obvious to the couple that owned the dog as they exited. As they were paying extra for Uber Pet, of course they felt that they did not have to tip. I took the photographs and submitted the complaint. I then cleaned up the mess. I figured on a back and forth with Rohit, most of which I would do at my leisure. If I got something out of it, fine; if not, oh well, I was no worse off then when I first submitted the complaint. I got a reply that evening that promised me forty bananas. We will see if I get it to-morrow.

Despite this, I prefer to avoid having to take the time to clean up after someone else. For this reason, I do not let them eat in the car. If I submit for a clean up charge, they will retaliate. In my case, Uber has dismissed all such complaints as "retaliation". I learn this when I go to the Green Light Centre for something. Some of the "Experts" there are quite talkative. If one of them sees something in my record, often he will ask me about it. Given Lyft's reputation, I expect that it would not be so dismissive of customer complaints that obviously are retaliatory. 

Most of the eating messes that I discover are from sneak-eating. This is something that we used to do in elementary school. Some people never mature, I guess.





The worst of times... said:


> Privileged little pr*cks or ghetto trash. I rarely got anyone decent after the 1st yr or so.


Early on for Lyft, I used to get more riders who tried to "hustle" me or ask for breaks on the charges, I always told them that if they had any questions about the charges, they had to discuss that with Lyft, as Lyft had given me _specific_ instructions that I was not to discuss fares, charges or fees with customers. That much _is_ true; both on Lyft and Uber. One or two of them did go as far as to ask me to refund them a couple of dollars in cash. I had to inform them that I have been out here too long to be taking money out of my pocket and handing it to the customer. I always added that I will not even take money out of my pocket _on behalf_ of a customer. The latter, of course, applies if they want you to fetch something for them from Icky-D's or Seven-Eleven and they supposedly would re-imburse you in-application. This was before F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* had launched and Take-Out Taxi was quite limited in what it offered, If they ask me to do that now, I would tell them simply that they have F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*, Fl*oor *Tr*ash*, Co*nsta*F*art* for that.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Lyft always was the more stingy of the two on clean-up charges. Most of the time, they give nothing. At one point Lyft was requiring a receipt for _everything_. Uber, on the other hand, would give you forty bananas for sometimes even crumbs from the potato chips or sesame seeds from the burger buns.
> 
> This weekend past, I even got forty bananas from them for a mess that a dog made, and it was Uber *PET.* The mess was FAR beyond what was normal or anyone would expect. It _had_ to be obvious to the couple that owned the dog as they exited. As they were paying extra for Uber Pet, of course they felt that they did not have to tip. I took the photographs and submitted the complaint. I then cleaned up the mess. I figured on a back and forth with Rohit, most of which I would do at my leisure. If I got something out of it, fine; if not, oh well, I was no worse off then when I first submitted the complaint. I got a reply that evening that promised me forty bananas. We will see if I get it to-morrow.
> 
> ...


I get the retaliation aspect, but I really don’t care. I will report people for anything that goes against policy with some exceptions. I will only report the non mask wearer if they are paxholes. It’s one thing if they ask if they don’t need a mask because they are vaccinated vs someone that says we don’t need to wear a mask because we are vaccinated, it’s like they are dictating the rules, even though Ubers rules are pretty clear. The one that asks, no reporting. The one that tells me they don’t need a mask, 1 star and reported. I give the one star for rudeness. If they just don’t wear the mask but dont say anything I also don’t report them. And the maskless, they get a trip with my window open for fresh air. If they complain, which hasn’t happened yet, I tell them since they won’t wear a mask, I need fresh air in the car to minimize the risk of me catching Covid. If they do complain, I’ll give them choices, wear a mask, or end the trip, I’ll pull over in a safe spot, and they can get another Uber. If they want to one star me over this, so be it. I’m not giving in to anyone. I’m accommodating when it’s within reason, but I have limits.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I get the retaliation aspect, but I really don’t care.


If I do have to say something to someone about something, it is an automatic report to Uber/Lyft and a one to three star rating. This is basically a CYA type of report. We have had several Uber CSRs on this forum in the past, back when most of Driver "Support" was still in this country. This was before you signed on to this forum. All of them told us that Uber tends to believe the party that gets to them first. If I have to ask you not to eat, I do a CYA report. If I must ask you to control your caterwauling child, it is an automatic CYA report. If I must keep my doors locked to prevent your anchoring me, but the rest of the party shows up before the timer expires, I send a CYA report to Uber. I have done this for some time. These are merely examples, they do not cover every reason why I might send a CYA report to Uber.

I prefer to stop the problem before it starts over letting the problem occur then doing something about it. There are times when you are stuck with the latter, but I keep those to a minimum.

So far, Uber has dismissed retaliatory complaints. Knowing Uber as I do, you can not count on that always to obtain. As for Lyft, you can count on them to dry ream you with something wrapped in coarse grade sandpaper

As to:



ScoobyDooFan said:


> I really don’t care.


You are not the first one to post these words or words similar nor will you be the last. 

All will do well, however, to keep in mind that many people who post those words (or words similar) will be posting subsequently on the Complaints Board a topic similar to: "De-activated after six years, eleventy hundred rides, thousands of badges and commendations and an 8 Star rating. So Unfair"


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If I do have to say something to someone about something, it is an automatic report to Uber/Lyft and a one to three star rating. This is basically a CYA type of report. We have had several Uber CSRs on this forum in the past, back when most of Driver "Support" was still in this country. This was before you signed on to this forum. All of them told us that Uber tends to believe the party that gets to them first. If I have to ask you not to eat, I do a CYA report. If I must ask you to control your caterwauling child, it is an automatic CYA report. If I must keep my doors locked to prevent your anchoring me, but the rest of the party shows up before the timer expires, I send a CYA report to Uber. I have done this for some time. These are merely examples, they do not cover every reason why I might send a CYA report to Uber.
> 
> I prefer to stop the problem before it starts over letting the problem occur then doing something about it. There are times when you are stuck with the latter, but I keep those to a minimum.
> 
> ...


I know that anyone can make up anything for any reason, most likely to get a free trip, and Uber will not have my back. Even though I do this full time, and do ok with it, I’m well aware that I need a backup plan, and have one. CYA can sometimes work, but I’ve seen far too many say it does nothing. All you can do is hope for the best. Of course I’m not saying you shouldn’t CYA, of course you should, but there’s no guarantees.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> but there’s no guarantees.


The last time that I read the contract, it did state that Uber can de-activate you for no reason. This has become a standard item in many contracts of this type. Most corporate lawyers, will, however, advise their clients to use this sparingly.

You run across fewer problems when you sack someone for no reason in an employment-at-will state. If you sack someone for no reason in such a state, you can not contest their unemployment. as the sacked employee is receiving compensation determined by law and has no solid proof of anything else other than his sacking was a "management decision", he will not go far in court if he sues for "wrongful termination", "discrimination" or other such "reasons". This is why many employers will remove a troublesome employee, pay him severance and not contest his unemployment. This is far less expensive than fighting and possibly losing a discrimination suit.

The terminated independent contractor, however, is receiving no compensation or severance. Even though he has no reason, either, if one firm shows a history of terminating the contracts of numerous contractors for "no reason", the courts tend to pay it more attention.

Ask me how I know this.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

If I'm in a terrible market then move? Easier said than done. Must be nice in having a type of life where one Ubers for ice cream money and to pay off Netflix subscriptions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

colamacy said:


> If I'm in a terrible market then move? Easier said than done. Must be nice in having a type of life where one Ubers for ice cream money and to pay off Netflix subscriptions.


I’m magical. Cab driving turns boredom into booze.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SlikkRikk said:


> Super simple answer. Don't want a rigid schedule and don't want to have a slavemaster boss to answer to.


So start your own business doing something you actually like.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, its hard to understand why someone would not want a job that is customer facing in person, not work from home, with the risk of getting one of the many variants of Covid 19 and possibly dying or ending up with long haul symptons (if they survive the initial Covid 19 infection). *All of this for a measly $15/hr or $30K /year.*


So why are you doing it?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> The only reason is Uber and Lyft cut the commission rate.
> Not Only Uber and Lyft drivers but also you will see all of independent contractors (including all franchises from all kind of work, foods, constructions, every where) are complaining about their franchisors and hate them.
> Reasons behind this is Franchisors added new rules and regulations, tiding with more changes, and cutting pays after independent contractors took the businesses to operate.


So go work for someone that didn’t cut the rate.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

SlikkRikk said:


> Would the IRS really do all that for $250K?


Depends.

If you have the "wrong opinions", they'll break down your door at 4 a.m. for far less.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If they think it was earned from criminal activities they will sue your money and confiscate it, then your money will have to fight a long drawn out lawsuit to make it's way back to you.

No criminal charges nessisary, ****ing gubment.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


This is the


ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


This is the complain department, richard!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


Because they're lazy futhermuckers.


----------



## Billybbad (May 25, 2018)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


Why are some jobs/markets garbage and other areas are profitable? I'm in a garbage market and a friend in another area makes $60.00 more per day😰😰🤬. WTF?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a feeling that many of the hustlers on this site make decent money not a lot but they pay their bills put a little bit of money in the bank, I especially think that of the ones who are constantly talking about doing your CPM and then claiming all that money is what they don't make cuz it goes to Uber as if someone with a normal job doesn't have a CPM, I say again as I said many times if you live where I live in the Inland Empire there are many people that commute to Orange County Los Angeles some even as far as San Diego these people commute 50 60 70 or more miles each way every day to go to work they also have a huge CPM but they don't turn around and say they don't make money off their job because of all the money they spend using personal car to get to work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Billybbad said:


> Why are some jobs/markets garbage and other areas are profitable? I'm in a garbage market and a friend in another area makes $60.00 more per day😰😰🤬. WTF?


Billybbad is an orlando driver,

he's allowed to bitfch and moan about uber being shit in his market compared to anywhere/everywhere else.

I'm shocked it's only $60 more per day.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SlikkRikk said:


> Super simple answer. Don't want a rigid schedule and don't want to have a slavemaster boss to answer to.


 They say the guy that works for himself has the worst boss ever


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> They say the guy that works for himself has the worst boss ever


Pretty sure Dhara and TK are worst bosses ever. Just sayin...


----------



## Palermoguy (16 d ago)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why do you guys that constantly complain that Uber is garbage, I can’t make money, pay my bills etc continue to drive? There’s plenty of jobs available, I see help wanted signs everywhere, many with signing bonuses. So why do you continue to torture yourselves? This job isn’t for everyone, and the non hustlers can’t make it, unless they are in a fantastic market. I understand that some markets are terrible, but if you’re in a terrible market, either move, or get a regular job.
> 
> Thoughts?


Why? Because I've been with Uber from the beginning and I've busted my ass and Ive been loyal and Ive become accustomed to working this job and it's not right that some new scumbag starts running the place and starts screwing the same people who made this company what it is today so it's a sense of having some pride and dignity. I'm not going to give some immigrant the ability to affect the outcome of my life or let some big mouth company lover like you whose trying to belittle everyone that satisfaction. That's why!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Palermoguy said:


> Why? Because I've been with Uber from the beginning and I've busted my ass and Ive been loyal and Ive become accustomed to working this job and it's not right that some new scumbag starts running the place and starts screwing the same people who made this company what it is today so it's a sense of having some pride and dignity. I'm not going to give some immigrant the ability to affect the outcome of my life or let some big mouth company lover like you whose trying to belittle everyone that satisfaction. That's why!


Sorry guy but it is what it is. Should has nothing to do with it. You have absolutely no control over what some immigrant does. All you get to do is live with the results of their actions. 
it is actually not the company that is the greatest danger. It is the ignorant drivers that *accept* unprofitable rides lowering the bar on what the company sees as an *acceptable* offer. 
If your loyalty is more important to you than making a living income I wish you all success.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Atavar said:


> It is the ignorant drivers that *accept* unprofitable rides lowering the bar on what the company sees as an *acceptable* offer.


The company is well aware of what constitutes an acceptable offer. I deliver for UberEats, and I've noticed that the only time I get less than the $3 base pay is when the customer paid less than $10. So my conclusion is that it's all the customers trying to get away with placing small orders because they don't realize how much of what they pay is actually going to us. Uber's got an entire network to maintain to stay in business, and sometimes they have to leave us with less to meet their bottom line. The officers do get a high salary, but that's neither here nor there. The point is they aren't trying to make slaves of us, but they pay what they pay. If anyone's earnings have declined, and mine definitely have, it's due to customer frugality.
I also deliver for GrubHub. They've started shorting the drivers. But Uber hasn't. You all just look at the payout and figure you're making less because Uber's taking more. You don't think that the customers are being stingy.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> The company is well aware of what constitutes an acceptable offer. I deliver for UberEats, and I've noticed that the only time I get less than the $3 base pay is when the customer paid less than $10. So my conclusion is that it's all the customers trying to get away with placing small orders because they don't realize how much of what they pay is actually going to us. Uber's got an entire network to maintain to stay in business, and sometimes they have to leave us with less to meet their bottom line. The officers do get a high salary, but that's neither here nor there. The point is they aren't trying to make slaves of us, but they pay what they pay. If anyone's earnings have declined, and mine definitely have, it's due to customer frugality.
> I also deliver for GrubHub. They've started shorting the drivers. But Uber hasn't. You all just look at the payout and figure you're making less because Uber's taking more. You don't think that the customers are being stingy.


Yes, but if people would stop accepting the unprofitable offers then the definition of an acceptable offer would change. We can raise the bar by, well, raising the bar of what we will accept.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Yes, but if people would stop accepting the unprofitable offers then the definition of an acceptable offer would change. We can raise the bar by, well, raising the bar of what we will accept.


No, Uber's not going to pay us more no matter how many offers we reject.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Yes, but if people would stop accepting the unprofitable offers then the definition of an acceptable offer would change. We can raise the bar by, well, raising the bar of what we will accept.


Yeah but in my market I'm seeing that offers go completely unanswered at times of the day because they arn't worth it period.. and they seem oblivious to that.


----------

